# Lam trimmer



## MinConst (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone used these Laminate trim bits with the square bearing cover? I am wondering if it might be worth a try to keep the glue off the bearing.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I just coat the area with Vaseline. Works for me.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Paul,

Those square bearing laminate bits are just laminate bits with what is known as a "Euro" bearing. The square side rides along the wood without turning while the regular round bearing rotates along the wood. The glue you are referring to, I assume, is the gummy residue from the contact cement used to fasten the laminate to another surface. I don't think the square bearing offers any significant change. As stated in the previous post, use a slippery lubricant on the bearing surface as long as it is not coming in contact with bare wood.

Joe Z.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Gosh, this post has been up for almost *12* hours and BJ hasn't responded... I wonder if everything's OK on his end? :jester:

Come on BJ, speak to us!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Worth every dime and then some,,the 1st time you burn the edge on some Laminate stock you will wish you had used one..

That black mark can be a real pain to get it off once the bearing gets stuck, like it will do without the Teflon bearing on the bit..many use wax,oil,etc. you name it but the glue get into the bearing crack and locks it up..not to say anything about getting it out after the trim job..I have seen many like you have I'm sure that are junk once they are used one time..

Euro Laminate Trimming Bits
Katana Straight bits, Pattern/Flush Trim bits, 6 Pack Set

WhiteSide
Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Laminate trim, bevel router bit
========



MinConst said:


> Has anyone used these Laminate trim bits with the square bearing cover? I am wondering if it might be worth a try to keep the glue off the bearing.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The square bearings are fine for straights, outside corners and rounds but don't do inside rounds.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

hahahahahahahaha LOL

When was the last time you did a inside round smaller than 2" ..LOL

====


Ghidrah said:


> The square bearings are fine for straights, outside corners and rounds but don't do inside rounds.


----------



## MinConst (Sep 16, 2009)

Bob,
Yes I have experienced the burn in the past. I ordered one of these to try out on the upcoming bathroom counter. I will post my findings.
Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Last summer Bobj3! 
I duped a (1960s) style greasy spoon looking countertop but with a 18" extension off the end of the counter cabs for the customers waste basket. The round was larger than 2", I made it with a soup can or beans or something I took from her cabs, so it was closer to 3". 

When done, I had to switch bits to a straight with a round bearing to remove the close to 1/32" of remaining material. I later gave the bearing to a friend in the trade.

I'm happy for anyone that finds a use for the square bearing, but it they buy it thinking it superior to a round they're deluding themselves. A well maintained bearing will last close to forever, I got bits with bearings older than my 24 yr. old daughter. The ones on the left. 

The ones on the right were bought in 91 when I 1st got licensed in Ma for Comm/Res I bought the PC lam kit for the tons of counter work that went on at the Motel office refit. Rusty yes, but still sharp and the bearing spin free. The solid is a keepsake for the band it destroyed on its 1st use.

The 3 were used to make my 1st water bed frame and trim in 1980 with my old Crapsman router that I also still have. As you may see from the debris on the cutting sides of the bits they're still in use. I occasionally hit the backs with a fine file to maintain the edge.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back 

I also have old router bits but they are in a can, for parts only 

I have many,many trim bits but the best ones are the sq.ones, they will do rounds also and stay clean for every..I will say I did crack one of the whiteside Teflon covers but they replace it at free of charge..

All I can say try one and you will not go back to the old type  and as you know time is money... 

Look real hard at the bits I posted you will see a small angle to the cutters,the big end of the cutter is almost the same size of sq.bearing cap ,by the way it's just a round bearing with a sq.cap over it..that's why it works in round holes as well..just need to drop the bit down just a little bit so it picks up the large part of the cutters..for round holes or tight rounds.. 


=====





Ghidrah said:


> Last summer Bobj3!
> I duped a (1960s) style greasy spoon looking countertop but with a 18" extension off the end of the counter cabs for the customers waste basket. The round was larger than 2", I made it with a soup can or beans or something I took from her cabs, so it was closer to 3".
> 
> When done, I had to switch bits to a straight with a round bearing to remove the close to 1/32" of remaining material. I later gave the bearing to a friend in the trade.
> ...


----------

